# Alloy wheel repair kits



## Phillip (Jul 20, 2009)

Anyone got any experience in using a DIY Alloy Wheel Repair Kit?

Like this one: http://www.dcp-shop.co.uk/buy-car-accessories/product_info.php?products_id=22538

I'm curious to know if they are any good or not. I've scrapped the alloys of my car along some curbs, now they look 'orrible and I want to get them back to their proper condition. The damage is only along the outside rim of the wheels, where they meet the tyres. Doesn't really warrant getting them fixed by a professional allow wheel refurbisher at the moment, and as this kit is only £12.95 I thought it might be worth having a go myself first. But, if you've already tried it and it turns out to be a load of rubbish, then I won't bother.

Thanks all.

Phill.


----------



## ShinyFiat (Jun 2, 2009)

Phill, they look similar to the ones Halfords sell, to be blunt, not worth a crap. You,d be better getting it done by one of those alloy refurb outfits @ £70.00 a wheel.
the sray in them kits is all the one colour too


----------

